# IE7/WMP11 Not streaming



## griffinpeter (May 23, 2007)

I got this problem where when I try to play a streaming video file (mainly .wmv) off the internet, internet explorer will save the targeted files to the Temporary Internet Files directory before opening them in WMP. Internet Explorer automaticly opens up WMP after the file is done saving. I can open up WMP, click on the file tab, then click open url, type in the given address and press enter, and WMP will stream the videos from there. However I can't just click on a video url in internet explorer and have it stream. It was not always like this and about a week ago I could just stream play these videos off my web browser. I don't know what changed but it's getting really annoying. I've searched all over the internet for the soultion and chatted with people on IRC to no avail. I don't want to have to wait 5-10 min. to whatch a 100 megabyte video. If you know the soultion to this or if anybody can help me out that would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Peter


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

try going into folder options > view file types & reassociate wmp with .wmv files...


----------



## griffinpeter (May 23, 2007)

Reassociating the files does nothing. I still have the same problem. I don't know if it helps but I am using Windows vista. My guess is that there is in an option in IE7 that allows me to fix the problem however I haven't isolated it yet, and I have felt that I have tried everything. I even tried the reset all settings button in internet options and still that doesn't work.


----------



## Sithtiger (Aug 2, 2007)

I don't know if this will work for you, but it worked for me and I'm running Vista HP x64. So what I did was actually go to the file associations and then I selected another program to stream my videos. Then after you click close, you go back and then do the same thing, except select Windows Media Player and click close and hopefully it should work.

This happened to me too. For me, I had installed BitComet and for some reason, whenever I run it, it wants to take over the file associations of WMP. So I told BC it couldn't do that, so instead of taking over streaming video files, it just keeps WMP from using them. Since I used this method though, it seems to fix it.

I see you posted this about 3 months ago and if you've got a better solution, please post it. If mine works though, great.


----------

